# [UMFRAGE]: Roccat Kone oder Logitech G9x?



## Mudhenfighter (10. März 2009)

Stehe vor der entscheidung eine neue Maus zu kaufen da meine alte MX518 den Geist aufgegeben hat.

Preislich sind ja ca. 25€ zwischen Kone und G9x.

Aber welche ist die bessere Gamermaus?

Kann mit jemand helfen, welche ich kaufen soll!

mfg


----------



## Uziflator (10. März 2009)

Gibt nichts schöneres als die Kone, die G5 habe ich aber auch noch im Einsatz.


----------



## Brunsi93 (10. März 2009)

Ich würde auch die Kone nehmen allein schon vom Designe und von 
den Features. Das handling konnte ich auch schon ausprobieren und 
es war sehr gut! Habe zwar selbst erst seit neusten die G5 aber ich würde die Kone aufjedenfall auch nehmen 

MfG Brunsi


----------



## cane87 (10. März 2009)

Wenn ich mir heute eine kaufen würde würde ich die Kone nehmen. 

Bin aber mit meiner aktuellen Razer DeathAdder auch sehr zufrieden


----------



## D!str(+)yer (10. März 2009)

Entscheidend sollte sein sein, welche Maus dir besser in der Hand liegt.
Ich würde Persönlich zur Kone greifen 

Ausstattung und Optik gefällt mir besser!


----------



## Bummsbirne (10. März 2009)

Die Kone kann ich auch nur empfehlen. Hab die seit 2 Monaten. Bin bestens zufriden. Liegt sehr gut in der Hand und hat nette features.

Hatte vorher ne MX518 (auch ne hammer maus, aber nach ein paar jahren muss einfach was neues her)


----------



## xx00xx (10. März 2009)

Rocat Cone, die Logitech g9 gefällt mir nicht, die Handfläche ist meiner Meinung nach zu "futurös"
--> die G5 ist immernoch die Beste^^


----------



## Mr_Blonde (10. März 2009)

Ich würde zur Logitech G9x greifen.
Hab selber die G9 und die Kone.
Die Logitech ist besser verarbeitet und im Internet liest man auch nicht ganz so viele Negativnachrichten über sie. Stichwort: Mausradproblematik, Mausrad gebrochen, etc.

Hab mir die Kone mal als Zweitnager gegönnt.

Normalerweise ist auch die G9 für jeden ausreichend, die 5000 dpi braucht kein Mensch.

MfG
Mr_Blonde


----------



## BeerIsGood (11. März 2009)

Ich schließe mich manchen an und mache auch Schleichwerbung für die Kone. Ein Traum


----------



## Bioschnitzel (11. März 2009)

Hab die Kone, und kann sie nur jedem empfehlen  

Sie hat meine MX518 abgelöst, mit der ich auch sehr zufrieden war


----------



## STSLeon (11. März 2009)

Am besten gehst du in einen MM oder Saturn und fühlst beide Mäuse mal probe. Bei mir persönlich hat die Kone gesiegt und die Tatsache, dass ich sie relativ günstig bekommen habe. Ich finde zudem, dass die G9x außer extrem viel DPI wenig bietet fürs Geld


----------



## i7-gtx285 (11. März 2009)

ja ich bin ein verfechter der g9 sehr gute verarbeitung usw. ist aber teurer als 25 takken -.-


----------



## PrimeCool3r (11. März 2009)

_[x] Kone_

sehr schönes Design, gute Leistungswerte. 
Aber leider bescheiden geformt. Wir Linkshänder werden immer im Regen stehen gelassen .. 
Aber.., der Lichtblick heißt Mamba


----------



## Fransen (11. März 2009)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> Hab die Kone, und kann sie nur jedem empfehlen
> 
> Sie hat meine MX518 abgelöst, mit der ich auch sehr zufrieden war



Bei mir auch.

Ich kann dir die Kone nur ans Herz legen, in allen belangen ist sie zu empfehlen.


----------



## Sumpfmolch (12. März 2009)

also die kone hab ich jetzt seit 3 tagen und einen extrem nervigen bug:

während die sensitivity options in dne main controls die zeigergeschwindigkeit der maus richtig verändern, wirkt der windows pointer speed (entspricht dem regler mauszeigergeschwindigkeit in den windows maus optionen) nur auf der x-achse nach rechts und der y-achse nach oben, sprich: die maus bewegt sich nach rechts/oben anders schnell als nach links/unten

...und das ist nun wirklich katastrophal, denn egal was man einstellt, man landet allzuschnell mit dem mauszeiger im linken oberen eck, obwohl man die maus nur aus dem handgelenk bewegt hat und diese an der gleichen stelle des mauspads liegt. 
=> ständiges umsetzen der maus nötig...also genau das, was man bei einer high sens maus nicht möchte.


wer das problem mal nachstellen mag:

1. maus an der rechten kannte des mauspads ausrichten
2. 2-3cm nach links bewegen und wieder zurück
3. das links-rechts bewegen eine weile machen
4. maus wieder an der rechten kannte des mauspads ausrichten 
5. normalerweise müsste der mauszeiger wieder an der gleichen stelle sein... eigentlich


----------



## polonese (12. März 2009)

haut bei mir aber hin soweit.... denke mal bei der rechts links bewegung ist auch ein gewisser bogen den man zurück legt inbegriffen... schon allein aus anatomischer sicht


----------



## Slowfinger (12. März 2009)

Mudhenfighter schrieb:


> Stehe vor der entscheidung eine neue Maus zu kaufen da meine alte MX518 den Geist aufgegeben hat.
> 
> Preislich sind ja ca. 25€ zwischen Kone und G9x.
> 
> ...




Nimm die Kone wirst kaum was besseres bekommen hab die auch seit Dezember und möcht die net mehr missen.


----------



## Sumpfmolch (12. März 2009)

polonese schrieb:


> haut bei mir aber hin soweit.... denke mal bei der rechts links bewegung ist auch ein gewisser bogen den man zurück legt inbegriffen... schon allein aus anatomischer sicht



was in beide richtungen gleichermaßen wirken müsste. welche eistellungen hast du bei deiner kone?


----------



## SCUX (12. März 2009)

​also wirklich, gerade diese beiden Mäusebrüder könnten doch unterschiedlicher kaum sein von der Haptik 

also muss der Threadsteller einfach Probegreifen gehen 
bestenfalls bei einem Freund Probespielen 

und vo<n der Technik her 
wieso sollte da eine viel besser sein 
wegen dpi? Zwischenspeicher? Tasten?
Feinheiten interessieren doch wohl wirklich nur Hardcoreprofispieler 

habe die Kone, und zumindest noch keine Mängel festellen können ​


----------



## fadade (12. März 2009)

so viele Gesichter sind iwwi übertrieben ^^

die sind beide gleich gut find ich; aber die Kone hat tolle Leuchteffekte -> also die Kone


----------



## Bioschnitzel (12. März 2009)

Sumpfmolch schrieb:


> also die kone hab ich jetzt seit 3 tagen und einen extrem nervigen bug:
> 
> während die sensitivity options in dne main controls die zeigergeschwindigkeit der maus richtig verändern, wirkt der windows pointer speed (entspricht dem regler mauszeigergeschwindigkeit in den windows maus optionen) nur auf der x-achse nach rechts und der y-achse nach oben, sprich: die maus bewegt sich nach rechts/oben anders schnell als nach links/unten
> 
> ...




Habs ausprobiert, hab das Problem nicht. Bei mir kommt der Zeiger wieder an die Gleiche Stelle. Du solltest TCU nochmal kalibrieren


----------



## Sumpfmolch (12. März 2009)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> Habs ausprobiert, hab das Problem nicht. Bei mir kommt der Zeiger wieder an die Gleiche Stelle. Du solltest TCU nochmal kalibrieren



schon zig mal auf unterschiedlichen oberflächen.

stell bitte mal in den advanced settings den windows pointer speed auf 1. bewegt sich die maus in alle richtungen gleich langsam?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (12. März 2009)

Sumpfmolch schrieb:


> schon zig mal auf unterschiedlichen oberflächen.
> 
> stell bitte mal in den advanced settings den windows pointer speed auf 1. bewegt sich die maus in alle richtungen gleich langsam?



Warum sollte ich den Pointer Speed verstellen? 

Der bleibt immer auf Standard, auf der Maus selber kann ich doch die Geschwindigkeit einstellen


----------



## Sumpfmolch (12. März 2009)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> Warum sollte ich den Pointer Speed verstellen?
> 
> Der bleibt immer auf Standard, auf der Maus selber kann ich doch die Geschwindigkeit einstellen



ganz einfach, weil du vielleicht zufällig genau solche werte hast, dass bei dir das problem kaum wahrnehmbar auftritt. 

ich will nur wissen, ob die maus wirklich die einstellungen dort nur für die richtung links und oben annimmt.


----------



## zappa79 (24. Februar 2010)

hallo erst mal hatte mir vor ungefähr einem halben jahr die G9 gekauf vor drei wochen fing sie an zu spinnen ich gleich mich an logitech gewendet ; man will ja nicht jedes halbe jahr 60 euro für eine maus ausgeben  und sihe da morgen bekomme ich die g9x zum null tarif .

ein herzlichen dank an logitech für die schnelle und unkomplzierte hilfe .


also meine meinung kauft euch die logitech maus falls ja mal was sein sollte .


----------



## zappa79 (24. Februar 2010)

[


----------



## gh0st76 (25. Februar 2010)

Wieso willst dir die Kone kaufen? Die G9x ist technisch weiter als die Kone. Alleine schon der Sensor der um längen besser ist. Das ist ja so als ob man sich zwischen einer Kugelmaus und einer Xai entscheiden muss.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (26. Februar 2010)

gh0st76 schrieb:


> Wieso willst dir die Kone kaufen? Die G9x ist technisch weiter als die Kone. Alleine schon der Sensor der um längen besser ist. Das ist ja so als ob man sich zwischen einer Kugelmaus und einer Xai entscheiden muss.



Das bringt es auf den Punkt


----------



## Ahab (26. Februar 2010)

Eindeutig Kone.  Aber vorher unbedingt mal in den nächsten Elektromarkt gehen und "anprobieren". Die Kone ist unheimlich groß.


----------



## Azrael_SEt (26. Februar 2010)

Mir is das Aussehen bei einer Maus wichtig und die Logitech geht ja mal garnicht. Lange nicht so ne hässliche Maus gesehen. Keine Ahnugn warum sie das geniale Design der alten G-Reihe geändert haben....

Die Kone is verdammt geil, aber haben die ihre Treiberprobleme beseitigt?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (26. Februar 2010)

Azrael_SEt schrieb:


> Die Kone is verdammt geil, aber haben die ihre Treiberprobleme beseitigt?



Nö. 

Immernoch derselbe verbuggte Dreckstreiber.  

Die Kone ist einer der schlechtesten Gamingmäuse ever, gehype wie Crysis, und die Enttäuschung pur.


----------



## Torr Samaho (26. Februar 2010)

gh0st76 schrieb:


> Wieso willst dir die Kone kaufen? Die G9x ist technisch weiter als die Kone. Alleine schon der Sensor der um längen besser ist. Das ist ja so als ob man sich zwischen einer Kugelmaus und einer Xai entscheiden muss.



  eindeutig das. hört doch auf mit diesem albernen argument, maus xyz sei hässlich. wollt ihr sie anschauen oder damit spielen? die g9x liegt perfekt in der hand, auch wenn man ihr das nicht sofort ansieht. das ist wichtig.


----------



## Two-Face (26. Februar 2010)

Ich würde nur Logitech nehmen. Wenn man mal hört, wie oft die Roccat den Geist aufgeben, dann gut Nacht.


----------



## gh0st76 (26. Februar 2010)

Torr Samaho schrieb:


> eindeutig das. hört doch auf mit diesem albernen argument, maus xyz sei hässlich. wollt ihr sie anschauen oder damit spielen? die g9x liegt perfekt in der hand, auch wenn man ihr das nicht sofort ansieht. das ist wichtig.




Das Problem ist halt das die meisten die Beleuchtung der Kone so toll finden. Das die Technisch veraltet ist sehen die wenigsten. Ich selber hab die Xai. Total schlicht aber von der Technik perfekt.


----------



## headcracker (21. Juli 2010)

[x] LOGITECH!!!


----------



## h3ad0r (23. Juli 2010)

[x] roccat Kone - habe meine nun seit ca. einem halben Jahr und bin sehr zufrieden


----------



## STSLeon (23. Juli 2010)

Wie schon geschrieben, ich hatte noch keine Probleme mit meiner Kone (ein Jahr im Dauereinsatz) Logitech kommt mir nichts mehr ins Haus (Maustechnisch) bis die ihre besch****** Mausräder wieder so bauen, dass da eine Rasterung ist. Dieses Durchdrehen ist echt mal ***** und die Pseudorasterung nicht viel besser.


----------



## Wincenty (23. Juli 2010)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Ich würde nur Logitech nehmen. Wenn man mal hört, wie oft die Roccat den Geist aufgeben, dann gut Nacht.



Das war bei der ersten Generation die neue ist besser hat aber dennoch noch so einiges an Mankos, daher sollte sich Roccat dringend mal daran setzen ein neues Firmware update zu bringen

Wenn ich wählen müsste würde ich eher wieder zu logitech gehen aber nur die Mx518, die roccat ist nicht schlecht aber vor allem bei BC2 macht das Mausrad probleme und ich weiß nicht ob an der maus oder spiel aber ich hab auch noch einen inputlag von einer halben sekunde aber wie gesagt nur bei BC2


----------



## Ratty0815 (23. Juli 2010)

[x] Roccat Kone

Würde ich mir auch gerne gönnen vor allem weil die aufn Roccat Taito Mauspad einfach davon schwebt wo meine MX518 noch etwas mehr widerstand aufweist.

So Long...


----------



## flasha (24. Juli 2010)

gh0st76 schrieb:


> Das Problem ist halt das die meisten die Beleuchtung der Kone so toll finden. Das die Technisch veraltet ist sehen die wenigsten. Ich selber hab die Xai. Total schlicht aber von der Technik perfekt.



Was heisst veraltet? Das Rad kann man nunmal leider nicht neu erfinden  Die Maus muss den eigenen Bedürfnissen gerecht werden. Gibt noch soviele die mit der MX518 oder ner Intelli Screen spielen, sogar erfolgreich auf professioneller Ebene. Obwohl diese Mäuse eurer Meinung ja aus der Steinzeit kommen und total veraltet sind. Was nützt einem die beste Technik wenn man damit nicht umgehen kann.


----------



## gh0st76 (24. Juli 2010)

Ganz einfach. Der Sensor ist veraltet. Der Sensor der G9x macht ohne Probleme sogar Lowsense mit. Da macht der Sensor der Kone ganz schnell schlapp. Hatte die Kone selber. Nochmal würde ich mir den leuchtenden Klotz nicht mehr kaufen. Zu verbuggt. Dazu der Treiber der nicht wirklich gut ist.


----------



## Jagdtiger (26. Juli 2010)

immer derselbe Quark von dir gh0st, der Sensor der Kone macht überhaupt nicht schnell schlapp, die Maus inkl. der aktuellen Software läuft bei mir absolut einwandfrei. Naja und das Wort „Klotz“ trifft ja wohl eher auf die G9 zu, hast dir das ding mal angeschaut oder es in der Hand gehabt? Das Teil ist so riesig, so dass ich die fast mit 2 Händen bedienen muss.


----------



## gh0st76 (26. Juli 2010)

Naja. Da merkt man was du für Ahnung hast. Schau dir einfach mal die Technischen Daten der beiden Sensoren an. Da sieht man schon nen Unterschied. Dazu hab ich die Kone mit 800 CPI auf Ingame Sense 1 gespielt. Da kann man das Teil absolut vergessen. Ja. Die G9 hab ich noch im Regal. Die ist von der Form her auch nicht Perfekt. Aber besser als der Beleuchtete Ziegelstein von Rotzcat.


----------



## Own3r (29. Juli 2010)

Ich bin auch für die G9x, da ich bisher immer zufrieden mit Logitech war.

Jedoch ist es bei einer Maus immer so ne Sache - man muss die wählen, mit der man besser klar kommt.


----------



## Jagdtiger (1. August 2010)

gh0st76 schrieb:


> Naja. Da merkt man was du für Ahnung hast. Schau dir einfach mal die Technischen Daten der beiden Sensoren an. Da sieht man schon nen Unterschied. Dazu hab ich die Kone mit 800 CPI auf Ingame Sense 1 gespielt. Da kann man das Teil absolut vergessen. Ja. Die G9 hab ich noch im Regal. Die ist von der Form her auch nicht Perfekt. Aber besser als der Beleuchtete Ziegelstein von Rotzcat.



   Selbst wenn gewissen technische Details vielleicht besser sind, bedeutet das aber nicht, dass man diese "unglaublich wichtigen technischen Neuerungen" überhaupt merkt  und das ist hier nun mal der Fall.

Ne Diskussion mit dir bezüglich der Roccat Mäuse anzufangen bringt eh nix, weil du immer absolut subjektiv und unsachlich (bzw. immer die gleichen Argumente nutzend") argumentierst.

Also ich kann nur noch mal betonen, Roccat Kone ist definitiv ner GX9 vorzuziehen meiner Ansicht nach.


----------



## alm0st (4. August 2010)

Die Kone ist einfach legendär und das aus gutem Grund. Bin mal gespannt wie der Nachfolger aussehen wird. Ansonsten werde ich mir auch wieder die Kone in's Haus holen


----------



## stefan.net82 (4. August 2010)

(x) ich stimme für die Logitech


----------



## Annabell (6. August 2010)

[x] Roccat Kone

Habe sie seit Januar 2009 und bin voll zufrieden damit.


----------



## guna7 (27. Oktober 2010)

[x] Logitech G9x


----------



## Manitou_2nrw (28. Oktober 2010)

also ich gabe die g9 und bin zufrieden damit.. die kone liegt auch super in der hand..( bei saturn getestet)
jedoch gefällt mir da die g9 noch nen ticken besser!

von der ausstattung tut sich sowieso nichts mehr!

schau welche dir obtisch besser gefällt oder besser in der hand liegt!
und wieviel du geld du ausgeben magst!

wen du genug hast kauf dir beide


----------



## FrozenBoy (28. Oktober 2010)

Kone


----------



## gh0st76 (28. Oktober 2010)

Wer sich heute noch ne Kone kauft ist selber schuld. Gibt genug Mäuse mit besseren Sensoren. Sonst wäre ja auch Roccat nicht auf den Avago 9500 umgestiegen wenn der alte heute noch so gut wäre.


----------



## Painkiller (29. Oktober 2010)

Das Thema ist schon längst abgeschlossen.

Daher wird hier dicht gemacht!

--Closed--

Gruß
Pain


----------

